# What MIDI controllers do you recommend?



## elfman (Nov 28, 2017)

What do you recommend for someone who makes orchestral music? I currently use a full-size Yahama keyboard and I'm looking to downsize. I really don't need any bells and whistles. Just keys and faders.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Nov 28, 2017)

For orchestral, I would recommend keeping your full sized Yamaha and getting a dedicated controller, such as a Nektar Panorama P1 (there are a ton of good choices out there, but I love that one). If you want to scrap the Yamaha and get something completely, I can attest that the Nektar Impact LX88+ is excellent, and is very reasonable priced. Do you have a tablet? If so, you could also intergrate that into your workflow and use that as your controller, running something like Lemur.


----------



## gsilbers (Nov 28, 2017)

here are a few
https://www.audiomentor.com/audioproduction/16-best-midi-controllers-in-2017

i like the maudios, novation and nectar. also the ni is good.
also how many keys do you want? 61? 88?

wolfie suggestion about just getting a fader controller is very good.


----------



## jonathanprice (Nov 28, 2017)

Wolfie2112 said:


> I can attest that the Nektar Impact LX88+ is excellent, and is very reasonable priced.



~1 I love all the knobs, sliders, and full mod wheel/pitch wheel (as opposed to my Roland joystick mod/pitch). The keyboard is nice for non-piano playing (and I use it for piano as well), BUT the black keys are weighted heavier than the white keys (the same pressure on black produces a higher velocity output than the same pressure on white). I think this is the case with a lot of keyboards, but it's overdone on the LX88. I've had to adjust my playing style to compensate, and I still have to go back in and correct notes in my DAW. Other than that, +1


----------



## conan (Nov 28, 2017)

The Prophet 12 makes a good controller. You have tons of knobs, two touch sliders, mod and pitch wheels, and an amazing hybrid synthesizer. The keys are good, although I prefer the ones on the Prophet 6 and OB-6 (too bad they are only 49 keys). I have all three but ended up getting the Kontrol S61 Mk2 as dedicated controller. 61 keys with a very similar feel to the P6 and the Komplete integration actually comes in handy on occasion.


----------



## almelville (Nov 28, 2017)

Very good deal on the Nektar Panorama P1... just sold out but more coming in soon  

https://www.musicmatter.co.uk/nekta...Zdq0YbkqY7Vm72t8xW1eQhCbtI6HnJ_hoCuLgQAvD_BwE


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Nov 29, 2017)

jonathanprice said:


> ~1 I love all the knobs, sliders, and full mod wheel/pitch wheel (as opposed to my Roland joystick mod/pitch). The keyboard is nice for non-piano playing (and I use it for piano as well), BUT the black keys are weighted heavier than the white keys (the same pressure on black produces a higher velocity output than the same pressure on white). I think this is the case with a lot of keyboards, but it's overdone on the LX88. I've had to adjust my playing style to compensate, and I still have to go back in and correct notes in my DAW. Other than that, +1



Do you own the original Lx88, or the LX88+?


----------



## jonathanprice (Nov 29, 2017)

Wolfie2112 said:


> Do you own the original Lx88, or the LX88+?



Right... I own the LX88. Have they fixed the keyboard with the +?


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Nov 30, 2017)

Yes, from what I understand it was fixed. At least, that's what support told me...and I don't have this issue.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Nov 30, 2017)

I have the Livid Alias 8 which I loved UNTIL I started seeing problems. When a slider us 'all the way up' it randomly sends false midi data (but only if slider is completely all the way to the top.) The company has been very unresponsive. I wouldn't recommend them.


----------



## Davidson A & M (Dec 7, 2017)

For orchestral music I would say flagship Yamaha 88 key stage or motif is a good choice. Great velocity control and long lasting action. Roland RD series is nice to for velocity control as well. The only down side is weight = better piano feel.

If you are making orchestral music try using a breath controller along with a 61 key semi weighted keyboard to compose in a compact way.


----------



## kurtvanzo (Jan 23, 2018)

Really liking NI's S61. If you use a decent amount of Kontakt (or NKS) instruments the lighting and preset controllers are a big help on keyswitches and moving octaves. There's even an arp and chord player built in. Plus the keybuild is the most solid I've had so far, especially for unweighted keys. Add some Yamaha FC7 foot pedals and a converter to usb for CC control and you have 2 hands for playing (though the touchstrips are great). 
http://www.audiofront.net/MIDIExpression.php


----------



## KV626 (Jan 24, 2018)

Really love my Arturia Keylab 88. Great piano feel, aftertouch, I use it mainly for orchestral music and EDM. And build quality is impeccable. Apparently early models had issues (some keys not responding) but I never got any of those, I bought it a little more than year ago and it works like a charm.


----------

